# Mount Snow Closing Day - 4/11/10



## Greg (Apr 5, 2010)

After the epic season they had, I just have to hit up Hunter's closing day. Should be skiing a bit before noon. Hope the West Side makes it through the week.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm IN


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmmmm....


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm  let me check my schedule......Yep im down for it


----------



## 2knees (Apr 5, 2010)

i'll put in for it.  anyone want to carpool?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 5, 2010)

Sure Man....Had the top down on the jeep today with the skiis on the rack...getting some strange looks

steveo


----------



## Greg (Apr 6, 2010)

2knees said:


> i'll put in for it.  anyone want to carpool?





powhunter said:


> Sure Man....Had the top down on the jeep today with the skiis on the rack...getting some strange looks
> 
> steveo



Sweet. I can fit a guy or two. We could meet off exit 42 on route 8. PM if interested.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 6, 2010)

Calling MadriverJack!!  Your pretty close no??


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm at about 75% I make it down for this one right now.


----------



## 180 (Apr 7, 2010)

I will only be there Saturday.  Anyone up for that?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2010)

Bummer Al, I was hoping to ski with you on your home turf.


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2010)

Ahem...

http://www.liftopia.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=79&Checkout=1&NumberOfDays=1&RegionCatId=R_6


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2010)

Greg said:


> Ahem...
> 
> http://www.liftopia.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=79&Checkout=1&NumberOfDays=1&RegionCatId=R_6



Your link didn't seem to work.  Looks like you could get $33.99 tickets through liftopia, Hunter is offering $25 tickets at the ticket window...

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=$50_weekend&filter=


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like they're closing tomorrow and Friday with hopes of reopening on Saturday...


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Looks like they're closing tomorrow and Friday with hopes of reopening on Saturday...



Sweet!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 7, 2010)

I will be there only Saturday as well...

Too many commitments are starting to appear...the boys' soccer schedule is ramping up and I've got a game to attend on Sunday.

Plus the second annual Kevin Gallagher Diagnosis Party is on Sunday. Kevin is a lifelong friend who was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and was given less than 6 months to live. That will be 2 years ago on Sunday and he has seemingly beaten this thing into remission. Can't miss that.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like it's going to be up to a bunch of visiting hacks to close the place down by ourselves...


----------



## krisskis (Apr 8, 2010)

was gonna try to make it up on saturday but alas kids sports got in the way...was there this past saturday with the 16 yr old...awesome conditions...80 degrees...sunburn city...great last day of the season...snow was fading fast...hopefully there will be enough left for y'all....i gotta put up the pics on a trip report


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sweet. I can fit a guy or two.



That's what she said....

Wish I had read this thread sooner.  I made plans already.    Would have been nice to see everyone.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Jonnypoach might be in..bagging his Tux plans due to the weather

steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2010)

while i'm fully committed to Hunter on Sunday if they are open, in the event they aren't able to  is anyone interested in a fall back plan of Mt Snow or K?

mt snow says :


> The North Face is where the best snow is, there are great moguls over there just waiting for you. After today you only have 3 days left to the season and don't forget that this weekend you can score lift tickets for only $25 on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> while i'm fully committed to Hunter on Sunday if they are open, in the event they aren't able to  is anyone interested in a fall back plan of Mt Snow or K?
> 
> mt snow says :



I would be down for Mount Snow.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> I would be down for Mount Snow.



x2


----------



## powhunter (Apr 8, 2010)

yep


----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2010)

My concern is hunter's snow farming is going to result in predominantly groomers. Thoughts?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep could be...It was baking there today..now were looking at NCP for the next few days....There was a ton of snow on the NF at mount snow on monday.....Kmarts burning out fast too.....Just gonna have to wait till sat to decide....

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> My concern is hunter's snow farming is going to result in predominantly groomers. Thoughts?



I'll go where ever... but I was having the same thoughts.  We can make a game time decision on Saturday based on TRs...


----------



## JimG. (Apr 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> My concern is hunter's snow farming is going to result in predominantly groomers. Thoughts?



I think not.

There may be grass skiing or walking involved in a few places, but there will be many bumps.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2010)

So, Mount Snow??



> *Hunter Mountain*  - After careful assessment of the mountain, we have decided not to re-open for the weekend. We thank everyone who made it a great season, and we look forward to a productive summer. Construction on our new six-pack chairlift will be starting immediately.


----------



## 180 (Apr 9, 2010)

Belleayre for us.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 9, 2010)

Bummer


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> So, Mount Snow??



Works for me.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Works for me.



Likewise. Mount Snow it is!

Bummer that Hunter can't piece it together...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2010)

180 said:


> Belleayre for us.



i've never been to Belleayre but looks like they have plenty of bumps still open

http://www.belleayre.com/winter/conditions.htm


----------



## 180 (Apr 9, 2010)

I would do Vermont, but all my stuff is at Hunter.

Competition at Belleayre.

Winnie/Belle/Wana Relay Bump Race @ 1pm


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll be there both days. I'll probably be on Cuzzin's deck both days this weekend as well. As far as slope attire...I dunno. Cuzzins attire will include a GLADEiator hat.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I'll be there both days.




would you be so kind as to post a quick TR on Saturday after you ski?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 9, 2010)

Can anyone comment on the belleayre moguls

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> would you be so kind as to post a quick TR on Saturday after you ski?



x2


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> would you be so kind as to post a quick TR on Saturday after you ski?



Will do! I'll try to do that before I throw down too many beers at Jeff's post skiing. If it makes less sense than usual, you'll know why. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll be there both days skiing around with these 2  (the one on the right is Glenn   :lol:  )  







[size=-4](actually Glenn's smaller)[/size]


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> would you be so kind as to post a quick TR on Saturday after you ski?



Actually just the specific location of the best zipperline will do....


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> Actually just the specific location of the best zipperline will do....



pffft, ignore the guy in the green boots... some of us might want to rip the front side while the north face loosens up....


:roll: bumpers are so one dimensional. . . .:flame:










:wink:


----------



## powhunter (Apr 9, 2010)

Heard the bumps on the NF were huge!!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 9, 2010)

180 said:


> Belleayre for us.



Can ya give us a situation analysis mogul report sat night


steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> pffft, ignore the guy in the green boots... some of us might want to rip the front side while the north face loosens up....
> 
> 
> :roll: bumpers are so one dimensional. . . .:flame:
> ...



We don't plan on getting there until the NF softens up.


----------



## marcski (Apr 9, 2010)

My buddy said as of this morning, its pretty bare....on the front face...I think he said there might be a small sliver along canyon to get down.   The NF will have better cover on a couple of trails.  I'm on the fence now based on what he said....just not sure.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> [size=-4](actually Glenn's smaller)[/size]



There's probably some truth to that statement.... :lol:

I took a run down Rollercoaster last Saturday. It was getting a bit bare in spots. But I'll scope it out this weekend. I'm thinking the North Face will have good bumps this weekend. I'll take a couple of runs Saturday to scope it out for the AZ Crew.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 9, 2010)

Glenn said:


> There's probably some truth to that statement.... :lol:
> 
> I took a run down Rollercoaster last Saturday. It was getting a bit bare in spots. But I'll scope it out this weekend. I'm thinking the North Face will have good bumps this weekend. I'll take a couple of runs Saturday to scope it out for the AZ Crew.



I'm sensing a couple of beer fortifide blackberry posts from Cuzzins Deck on Saturday afternoon   and if not from there, some beer fortifide blackberry posts from my deck Saturday evening! 

For everyone's viewing pleasure, if the visibility permits,  I'll post a pic of how the main mountain looks when I get up there this evening


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2010)

I just checked the webcams. Huge brownie on the lower part of Canyon. Although, with enough speed, I'd wheelie over it on my twins.....


----------



## vcunning (Apr 9, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Will do! I'll try to do that before I throw down too many beers at Jeff's post skiing. If it makes less sense than usual, you'll know why. :lol:



You drink beer?  Wow.  I never noticed that before.

P.S. I need to empty my BeerTender this weekend.


----------



## vcunning (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll be there this weekend.  I'm the guy with the 3-year old linking turns down Disco.  Potential for a Gladeiator hat on Cuzzins deck (button and koozies still available).


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 9, 2010)

Husband and 14 yo just left for VT.  I can give the non-alcohol NF bump scoop (and the Carinthia take) tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 9, 2010)

Mount Snow, 7PM-ish tonight from my back deck.  






Quick glance - roughly 2/3rds snow, 1/3 grass on the main face, which per their reports today is the least covered area.  Actually had a couple of SNOWFLURRIES hit the windshield of my car as I was rolling into West Dover about 6!  Temps falling through the lower 1/2 of the 30's now (9PM ish) with a gusty wind out of the NW


----------



## drjeff (Apr 9, 2010)

vcunning said:


> You drink beer?  Wow.  I never noticed that before.
> 
> P.S. I need to empty my BeerTender this weekend.



I think I can find a place on my counter tommorrow for you to place the Beertender   And if worse comes to worse,  I DO have to drive right by your hometown on Wednesday :lol:

We might have to invite a couple of both AZ Mount Snow regulars and Mount Snow staffers to ensure it's emptiness!  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 9, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> Husband and 14 yo just left for VT.  I can give the non-alcohol NF bump scoop (and the Carinthia take) tomorrow afternoon.



Tell them to sleep in the way the temps been dropping and the winds a blowing in the 3 hours I've been up here tonight.  Gonna want that April sun to do it's thing and start to corn up the snow before hitting the hill tommorrow IMHO

BTW, Carinthia looked 85-90% edge to edge still as I drove by tonight!  The "weakest" coverage from my viewpoint on Rte 100 looked like it was on The Gulch, and even then, it looked better than any trail in my main mountain pic above!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Jeff !!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow, 7PM-ish tonight from my back deck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell, that looks pretty damn great to me. I love grass/mud avoidance skiing. some bumps and more cover on TNF and I'm satisfied.


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2010)

Just hard for me to get excited for that....especially after last weekend being so incredible and the 100" that I was watching and reading about all week at Alta.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm in. What time and place???


----------



## powhunter (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice Jack....I dont plan on getting up there till around 11 or 12


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe try for a noon meetup somewhere?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2010)

Northface on wind hold this (saturday) AM - supposed to be in the mid 20's with a chance of flurries after midnight up here tonight


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 10, 2010)

How about my car? I'll have the tail gate open playing some tunes and doing my 2 beer stretch. Bring a lawn chair if you would like.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 10, 2010)

It's flurrying at my house now.  Probably pretty firm up there today.  Still calling for sun and a high in the mid 50's up there tomorrow though.  

I should be in as well.  Shooting for that 11-12 window.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 10, 2010)

As of noon Saturday, very little open on the NF and most of it groomed.  Fallen Timbers was roped off, but people were skiing it.  What bumps he found - top section of Free Fall - are rock hard.

On the Carinthia side, my son successfully pulled off a front flip today!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 10, 2010)

Me and JP  will be there @12

Steveo


----------



## Glenn (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats to your son!  

Not many bumps here today. The snow wasn't bad earlier this AM. The north face was firm before noon. CArinthia still has a few booters. Long john skied weLl. Cascade to canyon was good, just had to watch the brownies.

On the deck @ Cuzzins. Just finished pur drinks...time for food. Hardly anyone here.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Not many bumps here today. .



meaning??  the bump'd trails aren't open today or they mowed them down with a groomer?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> meaning??  the bump'd trails aren't open today or they mowed them down with a groomer?





Hope they didnt mow all the bumps......Doesnt make sense on closing weekend.....Still want to see what Alan says about the bumps at belleyare today

steveo


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> meaning??  the bump'd trails aren't open today or they mowed them down with a groomer?



I'd tried, unsuccessfully, to get that same question answered when I spoke with my husband earlier.  However, in response to my direct question of "they want to know where the bumps ARE" - he responded "Try Killington".  So, I'm guessing they are groomed.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 10, 2010)

180s and facepants TR from belleyare sound pretty good... 

steveo


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2010)

That is so lame that they groomed TNF.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 10, 2010)

Belleayre maybe?


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> Belleayre maybe?



That's my vote


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2010)

Bell baby!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> That is so lame that they groomed TNF.



Explanation from the head of mountain ops today was that they really had no choice after Wednesday nights warm temps (never got below 60) and then Thursday's T-storms - basically the entire snowpack over the majority of the terrain thawed/turned into a slurpee which ate away a big chunk of the snowpack and forced their hand into grooming things to move enough snow around to allow them to open.

I also heard from the general manager and the head of the snowcamp program that it was amazing/scary as to how much of the snowpack melted since Wednesday.  Totally believe it and they definitely had to use some large quantites of diesel in the last 36 hours to make as much of the mountain skiable as they did!


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Explanation from the head of mountain ops today was that they really had no choice



There's always a choice. Looks like from the pic above, Belleayre made a different one and that's where I'll be today. Bumps aren't necessarily _supposed _to be skiable until after 11 am or noon this time of year. Unless of course so many holes opened up in the troughs on TNF which made it unskiable. I suspect it's just more catering to the groomer only crowd though.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 11, 2010)

Wish I could do Belleayre, but the 4.5 hour drive is prohibitive :smile:.  Looking forward to the TR though.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll put my NF pics up later - believe me they weren't catering to the groomer crowd, but pure no groom, no open situation over there on fallen timbers, chute and freefall - plummet and ripcord are bumped, but some "survival mode" skiing is needed on them - the weather up here this week really did some damage across VT!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2010)

Saw Jeff and the kids in the lodge this AM. Skiin was good..warm, but not hot. Mushy in spots..lots of brownies. Ripcord skies really well and the bumps were huge. All in all, a classic last day. Pics and tr will be posted.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2010)

Two quick pics from yesterday via the BB. 

Looking down Committed towards Ripcord:






Looking off the patio @ Cuzzins towards the Grand Summit Express:


----------

